
New dinosaur fossil so well-preserved it looks like a statue - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/05/12/rare-as-winning-the-lottery-new-dinosaur-fossil-so-well-preserved-it-looks-like-a-statue/?utm_term=.650ac0f70761
======
brudgers
news discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14326913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14326913)

